# Leaf Blowers



## FloRider (Sep 8, 2008)

How much do good quality leaf blowers run for? Do they use gas or any kind of oil to run?


----------



## CumminsGift (Jul 15, 2011)

I just bought a brand new ECHO off craigslist for $100. Its a PB125 (if im remembering correctly) Its gas, but u have to mix a ratio of gas and 2 cycle oil together for it to run properly. Easier than dragging cord around


----------



## racsan (Jul 15, 2011)

i found a craftsman blower for $30 at a flea-market type thing. uses a gas/oil mix. very handy when theres just a small amount of snow also.


----------



## Roosterbird (Sep 27, 2012)

I bought a new 4 cycle blower at Lowes a couple years ago. You can buy several attachments for it besides the blower like weedeater, small tiller etc. I got tired of mixing gas and oil.  Runs like a top


----------



## Chris (Sep 27, 2012)

Welcome to the site Roosterbird.


----------



## havasu (Sep 28, 2012)

Welcome Roosterbird! Impressive IP address you have as well!


----------



## Chris (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes very impressive.


----------



## Otahyoni (Sep 30, 2012)

o.0 

DHS is onto us!


----------

